# got my first coyote



## Boydt8 (Feb 24, 2012)

Got my first coyote! My 22-250 is right on. One shot to the head. 
I used the turbo dog,the female invite call, right away I had 6-8 responded, then switch to the rabbit distress!
I then stop,had one yote looking at me,missed that one, second later another one showed up, that one took off. Again turned on the rabbit call, another showed up, that one took the bullet.
So much fun!


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 24, 2012)

*nice*

Congrats


----------



## Boydt8 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Since nobody hunt yotes on the Reservation the yote were not call shy, I was amazed at how fast the yotes came in, what's so cool was I had my 4 year old son he had a blast! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 24, 2012)

Pics or it didnt happen.......:cool2:


----------



## LT100 (Feb 25, 2012)

If I read that right you had 3 different coyotes come into your set up? That is a huge response! That must have been exciting as anything. 22-250 can be a little rough on the hides. Did you keep the pelt?


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 25, 2012)

*dogs*

Depending on the bullet choice it can be hell on the hides.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 26, 2012)

Unless your time is worth less it doesn't pay to skin a coyote these days. We leave them lay to feed other critters unless the land owner request we remove them.

Learn to sew a hole if they are worth any thing.

 Al


----------



## tbow388 (Feb 26, 2012)

*yep yep*

I am with MacLaren. Pics or it's fake.

He even got rep for that post!!


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 27, 2012)

*Hides*

I get $20 in the round and if I skin em and want to fuss with them I could get $35. So you mean to tell me that you'll walk by a $20 bill laying on the ground? $20x5 dogs is a $100 bucks, a $100 for being in the woods isn't worth your time? Hell most of the time I am in the woods hunting or fishing for free. By the way it takes me 15 minutes to skin a dog and get it on the board. Why would I sew when they make a perfect round for the likes of coyote, fox, and bobcat in the .17Rem?


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 28, 2012)

Last year a skined coyote streached and dried was only bringing $4.00 here. Have been told the prices are about the same this year too. 

 Al


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like you are in for a great time on the Reservation. What a thrill to have 3 opportunities in one spot! Go get'm boy.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 28, 2012)

*$4*

I don't know what auction you are selling to. Maybe you had bad furs or didn't handle them properly. 

Winter 2011 Fur Market Report : Trapping Today

Lets just say they were only at $4, I trapped muskrats for years and in that time the high was $3. and would say the average was right around $2, I still made money. 

The better you handle your furs the better price and demand will be for your furs. Did you wash your furs?


----------



## Genius. (Feb 28, 2012)

Muskrats have been were the money Nya's been for us this year, we averaged $9.75. Coon averaged $13.

We have not gotten into Yotes or fox yet. Although I would like to try calling them some day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 28, 2012)

It mostly has to do with the fur buyers in your area. 

People i know in North Dakota reported they were getting $38.00 last week.

I don't get enough to pay the fuel prices to even go to ND to sell them let alone money for fuel to get back home.

 Al


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 28, 2012)

*area*

Yes it has to do with area as far as the type and quality of the fur. No it has nothing to do with where you live in comparision to the auctions. Every trapper/Fur harvester knows that to get the prices you want you have to send them to the Auctions. The price of postage is well worth the return on investment.


Yes Muskrats are doing well and are very easy to trap, makes it nice. However back when I was trapping them that wasn't the case. I have seen all the fur bearing animals prices at one point or another go from strong to weak, or weak to strong. I was loving it when I was trapping in AK and Martin were strong, another easy one to trap and prepair furs. I have not trapped in almost ten years now. But still wack and stack the Yotes and Fox with bow and gun.


----------

